# Vikings On History Channel



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

So who has watched the 1st season of Vikings earlier this year?
According to me, the best series on tv from the last few years. Beats game of thrones by far!

Season 2 comes out early next year. Herewith the trailer.
*Be warned*...
it contains a possible spoiler, and I wish I did not see it, if the sneak peak is anything to go by.
Also, it is NOT for the sensitive. Watch at your own risk.


----------



## Tom (2/12/13)

seen it...but I enjoyed Spartacus more. But still good.


----------



## Andre (2/12/13)

Nope, missed that. Watched the first few episodes of Game of Thrones, but enjoyed the books much more.


----------



## Tom (2/12/13)

trailer looks good tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (2/12/13)

If you watched s1 you would hate this sneak peak.
Speaking of Spartacus, i need to watch season 2


----------



## Tom (2/12/13)

yeah, its a must, the final episode of Spartacus, season 3, it is just epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/12/13)

glad i read all of this, now i'm so not going to watch that trailer, i'll hold out for when it comes out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (2/12/13)

The 1st season was awesome! Can't wait for S2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

